# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  1st Crow With RRA!!

## Huntinfool

Hey I went to a farm near me and spent an hour or so lookin' for a crow or something to shoot with my new toy!

Didn't see anything at all came home put the dog on his cable and signed online. When I went back outside to let the dog in guess who was sittin' in my field about 100 yards away. Heckle or maybe Jeckle not sure which! LOL!

Anyway two times I've pulled the trigger on critters with the RRA and twice stuff has died!! This rifle does double duty as a huntin' rifle and a great self defense rifle also. Especially if ya got about a dozen or so 30 round mags for her!  :Gunsmilie: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The 69 grain SMK went straight through him without much to do not anything like the 50 grain blitz which explodes em. Oh well it's a coyote load anyhow the crow was just in the wrong place at the wrong time! I just ordered 500 65 grain Sierra Game King BTs!

They should do a little better job on game. So far I'm plum tickled to death with the RRA or should I say they are tickled to death! LOL!!

~HF~

----------


## Ken

How did you prepare the crow?  I mean, how did you cook it?   :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

Yes, I am wondering that also,  Surely you do not just go around killing things for no reason ?  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Just sayin'.  :Innocent:

----------


## trax

wow 234567

----------


## Ken

> I came to a decision a long time ago that all predators were my competition. If they are caught on my hunting grounds I consider them my mortal enemy. *Most hunting rules of etiquette are placed aside when Im after predators*.......................
> 
> Ive heard all the reasons for not hunting predators ranging from I dont kill anything I dont eat to Im too much of a dog lover to kill coyotes or fox. My answer to the former is, I once thought idealistically that I would live like the Native Americans and not waste anything. The first time I killed a rat ended that nonsense. Now, I dont try to eat everything I kill and I dont apologize for it either.
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...blog.php?b=262


Just curious. Was that crow a predator?  :Innocent:

----------


## oly

> How did you prepare the crow?  I mean, how did you cook it?


2D eats crow... Just saying  :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Stargazer

I have eaten crow a time or two before.Oh wait not that kind of crow.

There is nothing ethical, or in the sport of fair chase in dropping a crow at about a hundred yards.The last part of your name speaks volumes.

----------


## trax

> I have eaten crow a time or two before.Oh wait not that kind of crow.
> 
> There is nothing ethical, or in the sport of fair chase in dropping a crow at about a hundred yards.The last part of your name speaks volumes.


Thank you, Stargazer, I couldn't find the words when I first responded, but you did quite well.

----------


## Ken

*Guess you like killing animals for the just for the sake of killing something, huh?* *You gonna' get that chimpmulk mounted?  * 






> http://www.suddenlink.net/pages/huntinfool/
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 
> This crow was taken at approximately 100 yards with a heavy wind!
> 
> Notice the feathers on the birds breast the wind was so strong
> 
> I had to lay the rifle on the wing to get the pic!
> 
> ...

----------


## trax

2nd shot wasn't necessary? YA THINK???? I dunno, those chipmunks are a tough little nuisance, you only put one through it's lungs it might have had enough left in it to come at you with those massive claws and huge teeth...no wait, that's bears. Well, I can see where it's a clear cut case of self-defence, after all, they are a nuisance.

----------


## Justin Case

"Lil Darlin"   LOL  You mean to tell me he names his guns ?  LOL

----------


## Winnie

First I thought shooting with a Bra?? This I've gotta see.
Second what Ken said.

----------


## trax

> "Lil Darlin"   LOL  You mean to tell me he names his guns ?  LOL


Thanks Justin, I was staying clear of that, now you made me do the coffee on the keyboard thing. Green thingie headed your way!

----------


## Ken

Make sure you keep this guy away from your local zoos, pet shops, and farms........  :Sneaky2:

----------


## trax

> Make sure you keep this guy away from your local zoos, pet shops, and farms........


your backyard, away from your cats or dogs....

----------


## hunter63

Not my cup of tea either.......might have been one of the ancestors watching over you from the crow clan?

----------


## Justin Case

> Thanks Justin, I was staying clear of that, now you made me do the coffee on the keyboard thing. Green thingie headed your way!


I wonder if his Camouflage helped him sneak up on that chipmunk ? :Innocent:

----------


## BLEUXDOG

Sounds like an unnecessary kill. You can recycle plastic bottles and they will explode if filled with water and shot with a big enough round. 

Killing for fun makes for bad Karma. 

I thought crows were good luck? :Confused1:

----------


## trax

I was thinking he should maybe change his handle to "CrowKiller" and then there's this reservation out in Wyoming I think it is.....ah, never mind.

----------


## Ken

> Sounds like an unnecessary kill......Killing for fun makes for bad Karma.


Seems to be how MOST of us hunters feel.   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Jeeeeez. You guys are ruthless. Here's a good opportunity to educate a fellow member on the ethical treatment of animals. 

I've always believed that we are all connected in some large way. Plants, animals, water, sun, all of us. I certainly would not want a crow to take me out just for the sake of doing it. So I try to extend the same courtesy to the crow.

A man once asked his son what the greatest power on the earth was. The son replied, "The power to take a life." 

The father corrected him and told him that was the second greatest power. The greatest power is the ability to take a life and not exercise it.

Practice on targets.

----------


## Justin Case

> A man once asked his son what the greatest power on the earth was. The son replied, "The power to take a life." 
> 
> The father corrected him and told him that was the second greatest power. The greatest power is the ability to take a life and not exercise it.


I Love this !   Thanks Rick ! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## trax

> Jeeeeez. You guys are ruthless.


Uh, just one moment sir, I think if us guys were ruthless, we'd be out shooting crows and chipmunks, just sayin'.

And I think that fella and his son overlooked the whole concept of creating a life (it's way more fun tryin' too!)

----------


## Ken

> Uh, just one moment sir, I think if us guys were ruthless, we'd be out shooting crows and chipmunks, just sayin'.


and cows, and parakeets, and hamsters, and ...........

----------


## Ken

I'm waitin' for 2dumb to chime in.   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

You must have come up with a great answer to an unasked question.

----------


## Ken

> I'm waitin' for 2dumb to chime in.





> You must have come up with a great answer to an unasked question.


Actually, for a change, no.  It's that 2dumb has a unique way of sharing "alternative forms of wisdom."   :Smile:

----------


## klkak

Playing devils advocate here:  I don't really condone killing for the sake of killing but there are places where crows are a nuisance animal.  Local officials encourage the killing of such animals.  Here in Alaska pigeons are a nuisance animal.  I do my best to kill as many as I can.  Albeit I use them for trapping bait so its not like they are wasted.

Playing me here:  However I don't have to go hunt all day only to find one later in my yard.  There are thousands of them flying around my house every day, and they crap on everything under them.  Including my new F350.

Playing tidily winks here: ....:::...::...:::..:.:.....:.....::::::::::.....

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> First I thought shooting with a Bra?? This I've gotta see.
> Second what Ken said.


 Winnie...just so that you'll know, RRA stands for Rock River Arms.
http://www.rockriverarms.com/

 I guess where he's from, you need a high powered, $2,000 rifle to kill a crow. (Shrug)

 I once killed a clay pigeon, at 250 yds, with my mini-14. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> Playing devils advocate here: I don't really condone killing for the sake of killing but there are places where crows are a nusince animal. Local officials encourage the killing of such animals. Here in Alaska pigions are a nusince animal. I do my best to kill as many as I can. Albeit I use them for trapping bait so its not like they are wasted.
> 
> Playing me here: However I don't have to go hunt all day only to find one later in my yard. There are thousands of them flying around my house every day, and they crap on everything under them. Including my new F350.
> 
> Playing tiddely winks here: ....:::...::...:::..:.:.....:.....::::::::::.....


Kevin, I have no problem with the concept of killing nuisances that eat crops, or kill livestock, or spread disease (rats) or create damage, and especially those that pose a threat to people and pets. 

But then I look at that chimpmunk and ask Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. why.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Playing devils advocate here:  I don't really condone killing for the sake of killing but there are places where crows are a nuisance animal.  Local officials encourage the killing of such animals.  Here in Alaska pigeons are a nuisance animal.  I do my best to kill as many as I can.  Albeit I use them for trapping bait so its not like they are wasted.
> 
> Playing me here:  However I don't have to go hunt all day only to find one later in my yard.  There are thousands of them flying around my house every day, and they crap on everything under them.  Including my new F350.
> 
> Playing tidily winks here: ....:::...::...:::..:.:.....:.....::::::::::.....


 I understand what you're saying. I have a friend that will shoot crows.....but he does it because they steal his dogs food, and more importantly, leave whatever disease they may be carrying, in his dogs food bowl.

----------


## Justin Case

I wonder what the rifles name is ?  "Honey" maybe ?  "Sweetheart" ?  "Lil Darlin" is his little one.   :Innocent:

----------


## Winnie

Thanks 2D, oldness is creeping up on me and I misread the title :Blushing:

----------


## Justin Case

I Feed the chipmunks here,    I even hung food on the cloths line and they learned how to walk a tightrope ,,   :Smile:

----------


## BLEUXDOG

I once killed a clay pigeon, at 250 yds, with my mini-14. LOL 



I accidentally killed one when I dropped it out of the box and landed in the parking lot. Felt bad about it sll afternoon. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Thanks 2D, oldness is creeping up on me and I misread the title


 I just figured you didn't know the abbreviation of that brand name. LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

Crows are really smart !!  Ya just gotta see this one,   :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny661wLDSn8

This one took a piece of wire and bent it into a hook,  YES, crows use tools !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03ykewnc0oE

----------


## klkak

> Kevin, I have no problem with the concept of killing nuisances that eat crops, or kill livestock, or spread disease (rats) or create damage, and especially those that pose a threat to people and pets. 
> 
> But then I look at that chimpmunk and ask Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. why.


I forgot all about the chipmunk.  I love those little things it just takes so many to make a good stew.  They are so small that when you shoot them it tears up to much.  Far better to trap a whole mess of them and drop them in the boiling water alive like you do crawfish or crab. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

ohhh  That is wrong on so many levels  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I forgot all about the chipmunk.  I love those little things it just takes so many to make a good stew.  They are so small that when you shoot them it tears up to much.  Far better to trap a whole mess of them them and drop them in the boiling water alive like you do crawfish or crab.


 You could use them as appitizers, for a good squirrel meal. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> ohhh That is wrong on so many levels


Kevin's only trying to wind you up a bit.  A sick sort of amusement.

----------


## Ken

> You could use them as appitizers, for a good squirrel meal.


As long as you're gonna' eat 'em.

----------


## klkak

Lol,  Ok I"m getting ready to head out.  I've had my coffee and now its time to go take a dump..........oops.......wrong thread.

----------


## klkak

> You could use them as appitizers, for a good squirrel meal.


Yea....appitizers.  Burn the hair off with the soldering torch, season to taste, roll in beerbatter and deep fry.  You could eat them bones and all.  Thanks for the idea 2d. :Smile:

----------


## Justin Case

You are going to go straight to hell ,   :Innocent:   (lol)

----------


## Ken

> You are going to go straight to hell ,  (lol)


Kevin?   :Devil2:   Actually, he's only visiting us at the moment.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You are going to go straight to hell ,    (lol)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj635...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case

I think Ken is more into stuff like this ,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXeIF6Qk7DM

----------


## Ken

> I think Ken is more into stuff like this ,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXeIF6Qk7DM


 
Do it again, and I'm giving huntinfool your home address.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

> Do it again, and I'm giving huntinfool your home address.


lololololol,, ha ha,,,,, :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## oly

> Do it again, and I'm giving huntinfool your home address.


Now thats funny.

----------


## Rick

Don't encourage him.

----------


## Ken

> Don't encourage him.


 
 :Sneaky2:   Keep encouraging, oly.  I need all the help I can get sometimes.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Can't you just see him, in his polyester leisure suit and platform shoes.....(disco) dancing to this one??? LOL


Honestly, when disco came out, I even stopped listening to the damned radio.  :Sneaky2: 

When rap music came out, I threw the radio away.

----------


## Justin Case

> Honestly, when disco came out, I even stopped listening to the damned radio. 
> 
> When rap music came out, I threw the radio away.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYHxGBH6o4M

----------


## Stargazer

I wonder if a coyote would help keep the chipmunk,small rodent population in check. Just sayin is all...

----------


## Justin Case

> I wonder if a coyote would help keep the chipmunk,small rodent population in check. Just sayin is all...


Yes,,  Good Point !!

----------


## Ken

Here's a more recent artist.  She's kinda' hot!   :Blushing: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht8ZjuFzlUc

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYHxGBH6o4M


 Before you joined us, I told everyone that that song was about Winnie! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Here's a more recent artist.  She's kinda' hot!


 She looks *a lot* like a girl from Philly, that I messed around with.....oh... 17 or 18 years ago. LOL :Tongue Smilie: 


Dang....I'm gettin' old. :Blushing:

----------


## Stargazer

Who wants extra butter on the popcorn?

----------


## Ken

> Who wants extra butter on the popcorn?


 
I do.  Now, where are the Milk Duds?   :Innocent:

----------


## Stargazer

Fresh out of milk duds. I do have some chocolate covered rasins if you want.I'll pass em over.

----------


## Stargazer

I wanted fresh fried crow feet but my aim is not that good.

----------


## Justin Case

> Here's a more recent artist.  She's kinda' hot!  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht8ZjuFzlUc


this one is better !   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I

----------


## Stargazer

Any one here other than me think Lady GaGA is a dude?

----------


## Ken

> I wanted fresh fried crow feet but my aim is not that good.


 
Use this. I recommend it for crows and chimpmunks. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKlnMwuCZso

----------


## trax

> Any one here other than me think Lady GaGA is a dude?


I'm totally confused on what Lady GaGa is

----------


## Stargazer

Haaa, that should work out to about a hundred yards it reckon.

----------


## Ken

> Any one here other than me think Lady GaGA is a dude?


 
Uhhhhhh, no.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## oly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhcLs...eature=related  :Innocent:

----------


## Stargazer

Looks like the tuck rule is in play in that pic.


Hmm still reading...

----------


## Huntinfool

Here's a recipe for ya! http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm

I guess you all let the crows eat your corn crop the crow in the pic that you copied from my web site was killed near my sweet corn a few years ago after he and his brothers plucked half my crop out of the ground. 

I hung him in the field no more crows came around. You all are bunch of hypocrites which one of you would not kill mice that are raiding your kitchen. Do you eat the mice I think not.

It seems to me you are a bunch of PETA types and try as might I can see no good reason to continue to come here you guys are not interested in S&P just jumping on folk for no good reason.  

OBTW you why kill the poor little chipmunk as I said on my site I killed about 50 of them because my friends house is all wood and the chipmunks and woodpeckers are like rats to him but I guess you stand by and let them eat your house down around you!

See ya have a good life creeps!

----------


## Ken

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhcLs...eature=related


Stealing Rick's home videos again, huh?   :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> Any one here other than me think Lady GaGA is a dude?


Say what ?????????????????????????

----------


## Ken

> Here's a recipe for ya! http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm
> 
> I guess you all let the crows eat your corn crop the crow in the pic that you copied from my web site was killed near my sweet corn a few years ago after he and his brothers plucked half my crop out of the ground. 
> 
> ...............
> 
> It seems to me you are a bunch of PETA types and try as might I can see no good reason to continue to come here you guys are not interested in S&P just jumping on folk for no good reason. 
> 
> OBTW you why kill the poor little chipmunk as I said on my site I killed about 50 of them because my friends house is all wood and the chipmunks and woodpeckers are like rats to him but I guess you stand by and let them eat your house down around you!
> ...


So many crows eatin' that corn that it took you all day to find one.

Oh yeah, PETA, that's us.  People Eating Tasty Animals.  Notice I said EATING, not WASTING?

Different things are like rats to different people.  Good thing we don't shoot all of them, huh?

----------


## Justin Case

"Crow"   The other Dark Meat ,,   :Innocent:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I believe you guys missed the post at the end of the last page. Man, I hate to point stuff out to Ken, but something compelled me.

----------


## Stargazer

> So many crows eatin' that corn that it took you all day to find one.


You beat me to it.

----------


## Justin Case

> Here's a recipe for ya! http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm
> 
> I guess you all let the crows eat your corn crop the crow in the pic that you copied from my web site was killed near my sweet corn a few years ago after he and his brothers plucked half my crop out of the ground. 
> 
> I hung him in the field no more crows came around. You all are bunch of hypocrites which one of you would not kill mice that are raiding your kitchen. Do you eat the mice I think not.
> 
> It seems to me you are a bunch of PETA types and try as might I can see no good reason to continue to come here you guys are not interested in S&P just jumping on folk for no good reason.  
> 
> OBTW you why kill the poor little chipmunk as I said on my site I killed about 50 of them because my friends house is all wood and the chipmunks and woodpeckers are like rats to him but I guess you stand by and let them eat your house down around you!
> ...


Hey,,  Relax,  you remind me of this guy,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zu0CR...eature=channel

----------


## trax

> Here's a recipe for ya! http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm
> 
> ..................
> See ya have a good life creeps!


Creeps? Did he mean us? 'gasp' Did he mean...._me_? Now how am I supposed to sleep tonight?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Hey Huntinfool! Watch out for the Pink Chipmunks! I have a feeling thier about to show up!

----------


## Ken

> I believe you guys missed the post at the end of the last page. Man, I hate to point stuff out to Ken, but something compelled me.


Thanks! I caught it, Cowboy. I just wanted to keep reading his au revoir over and over again. 

*"See ya have a good life creeps!"* Didja' catch that?  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> Creeps? Did he mean us? 'gasp' Did he mean...._me_? Now how am I supposed to sleep tonight?


I just scheduled a 5:30 with my counsellor.  The 6:30 appointment is still open, Trax.  You want me to book it for ya'?

----------


## Justin Case

BTW,,  The chipmunks around here Do NOT eat wood,,  In fact they prefer meat,,  the love fried chicken bones !!  then its un cooked spaghetti,,  and so on down the line to fruit and veggies,,  but believe me ,,  they are carnivorous !!

----------


## Huntinfool

For your stupid information the two crows in the two different pics were 4 or 5 years apart both were killed in my yard basically to protect my home area. The place I said I went to looking to shoot something was at a farm whos owner asked me to come rid the place of crows and blackbirds just so happened they weren't there that day! 

Ya'll are stupid and hypocrites of the worst kind! Cya!

----------


## Stargazer

I for one would harvest a chipmunk wearing a pink thong.

Wait a miniute.You harvest food crops and kill animals.Ya that sounds about right.

----------


## Huntinfool

> BTW,,  The chipmunks around here Do NOT eat wood,,  In fact they prefer meat,,  the love fried chicken bones !!  then its un cooked spaghetti,,  and so on down the line to fruit and veggies,,  but believe me ,,  they are carnivorous !!


No they don't eat wood but they will eat holes in it and live in your attic of course you great outdoorsmen already know this I'm sure! LOL!

----------


## Stargazer

That was a quick come back.Almost like when Bret Favre retires.

----------


## Ken

> Ya'll are stupid and hypocrites of the worst kind! Cya!


Now ya' did it.  You called Trax a creep AND a hypocrite.  He's probably sobbing on his bed at this very moment.   :Innocent:

----------


## Stargazer

To protect your home area? You can not be afraid of a crow, can you?

Unless your home area is made of corn :Innocent: .

----------


## Ken

> No they don't eat wood but they will eat holes in it and live in your attic of course you great outdoorsmen already know this I'm sure! LOL!


 
I thought you were leavin'?  You've already said "goodbye" twice.   :Innocent:

----------


## trax

> Now ya' did it.  You called Trax a creep AND a hypocrite.  He's probably sobbing on his bed at this very moment.


I dunno, he keeps saying goodbye then not leaving. Here I was all prepared to get over it. Hey, huntinfooldude, if I promise to miss you, will you go away?

----------


## Justin Case

> No they don't eat wood but they will eat holes in it and live in your attic of course you great outdoorsmen already know this I'm sure! LOL!


The ones in Arizona live in holes in the ground in the open desert ,,     :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Stargazer

If one was leaving why would one modify a password?

----------


## Ken

> I thought you were leavin'? You've already said "goodbye" twice.





> I dunno, he keeps saying goodbye then not leaving.


Great minds...........  :Smile:

----------


## Justin Case

I still want to know the name of his rifle ?

----------


## Justin Case

> If one was leaving why would one modify a password?


usually means 2 accounts  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Stargazer

Well if we get a foolishhunter whe know who it is

----------


## Ken

Kill 'em all!   :Sneaky2:   :m107:  :jango:  :Gun Bandana:  :rambo: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dnrosVyamY

----------


## Justin Case

_"Honey,  This is a BIG one,  More Than Lil Darlin can Handle,,,,,  RUN    !!!!"_

----------


## BLEUXDOG

With all of you guys "shoot"n" at him, I think he is start'n to know what the chipmunks feel like.

Karma....

----------


## Stargazer

JC you should never run from a crow or chipmunk.That will only trigger the fight instinct in them.Its worse if you have a corn cobb pipe hanging out the side of your mouth.

----------


## trax

> JC you should never run from a crow or chipmunk.That will only trigger the fight instinct in them.Its worse if you have a corn cobb pipe hanging out the side of your mouth.


Now that's the kind of crucial, possibly life-saving information that we all come here for, thank you SG.

----------


## Justin Case

> Here's a recipe for ya! http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm
> 
> I guess you all let the crows eat your corn crop the crow in the pic that you copied from my web site was killed near my sweet corn a few years ago after he and his brothers plucked half my crop out of the ground. 
> 
> I hung him in the field no more crows came around. You all are bunch of hypocrites which one of you would not kill mice that are raiding your kitchen. Do you eat the mice I think not.
> 
> It seems to me you are a bunch of PETA types and try as might I can see no good reason to continue to come here you guys are not interested in S&P just jumping on folk for no good reason.  
> 
> OBTW you why kill the poor little chipmunk as I said on my site I killed about 50 of them because my friends house is all wood and the chipmunks and woodpeckers are like rats to him but I guess you stand by and let them eat your house down around you!
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI7s_ElU0AM

----------


## Stargazer

> _  More Than Lil Darlin can Handle"_


I can hear the ladies giggling now."aww its cute" :Innocent:

----------


## gryffynklm

I did a little research on killer chipmunks and and must take back what I posted about huntenfool, I didn't realize. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhERrYX_wfw

----------


## Ken

> I did a little research on killer chipmunks and and must take back what I posted about huntenfool, I didn't realize. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhERrYX_wfw


Maybe we should ask him to come back so we can apologize.   :Blushing: 

I volunteer TRAX to do the apologizing!   :Smile: 

*scoots to the kitchen to make popcorn*

----------


## oly

> Kill 'em all!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKPOh...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKPOh...eature=related


lol  OUTSTANDING !!    :clap:  :Thumbup:  :clap:  :Thumbup:

----------


## Ken

> Hey I went to a farm near me and spent an hour or so *lookin' for a crow or something to shoot with my new toy!*


 
_"SOMETHING TO SHOOT."_ It really didn't matter what it was, as long as you could play with your new "toy," right?  :Sneaky2:  




> Ya'll are stupid and hypocrites of the worst kind! Cya!


 
Let's cut the crap, okay? I read your blog - all of it. I visited your website. The fact of the matter is, plain and simple, 

*YOU ENJOY KILLING THINGS JUST FOR THE PLEASURE YOU GET FROM KILLING!* 

You can justify your predilection for killing animals any way you want. It doesn't cut it with me, okay?

I have no problem with hunting to harvest food or for other reasonable uses of the animal. 

However, if I were to employ your logic, I could cite examples of how EVERY species of animal has somehow caused a human to suffer some type of injury, leading to the conclusion that we should kill EVERYTHING that breathes. 

Take your bogus indignity somewhere else.

----------


## Winnie

> You all are bunch of hypocrites which one of you would not kill mice that are raiding your kitchen. Do you eat the mice I think not


No I don't eat the Mice, I feed them to the cat, he seems to prefer them.

----------


## Justin Case

I'll Bet HF got beat up a lot when he was a kid,,  just sayin,,

----------


## oly

> No I don't eat the Mice, I feed them to the cat, he seems to prefer them.


You go girl  :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RJX3...eature=related

----------


## Winnie

I prefer these Oly :Smile: 
http://www.toolmix.com/browse/produc...s52r=FROOGLEUK

----------


## hunter63

> I still want to know the name of his rifle ?


I read the whole thing and didn't see the name, either.
I thought everyone name their rifles??????

I named name mine, Elvira, Queen of Darkness and her sister Morticia. 
The "sudden illness, girls", @ approx 3000 fps.

I don't shoot crows, mice, gophers, waste of ammo.

----------


## Ken

> I don't shoot crows, mice, gophers, waste of ammo.


Not even parakeets?   :Innocent:

----------


## trax

> No I don't eat the Mice, I feed them to the cat, he seems to prefer them.


Although she does skin them, stretch their little hides and tan them and sew them into lovely outdoor garments, when she's collected enough. Maybe you should round up all yer chipmunk hides and send them over to her HF, she can sew up a nice brain warmer for you.

I'd love to formulate that apology Ken mentioned, but first I have to ask....after small animals don't you graduate to arson, larger animals and then people? Isn't that how the profile usually works out? .....just sayin....

(cuz if he's one of_ them_ guys, I am *definitely* apologizing)

----------


## Winnie

> Although she does skin them, stretch their little hides and tan them and sew them into lovely outdoor garments, when she's collected enough. Maybe you should round up all yer chipmunk hides and send them over to her HF, she can sew up a nice brain warmer for you.


No can do, I'm still working on the cats survival blanky, he comes first! :Innocent:

----------


## oly

Well Winnie it looks like its your turn  :Smile:

----------


## Justin Case

> I did a little research on killer chipmunks and and must take back what I posted about huntenfool, I didn't realize. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhERrYX_wfw


ha ha lol lol

----------


## Justin Case

> Maybe we should ask him to come back so we can apologize.


What is this word "apologize" you speak of ??

----------


## crashdive123

Sorry I wasn't around to join in on the conversation.  I was busy unpacking the new rat traps that came in.

----------


## hunter63

> No can do, I'm still working on the cats survival blanky, he comes first!


That's the ticket, nothing goes to waste........I love it.


So Crash y'all name your traps?

----------


## gryffynklm

Huntinfool, If you are still lurking.

After all this bashing and grief you have been given. Your original post does come across as:

Hey Guys I just goat this new "toy" and had to kill something to see how well it worked.

Your statements reflect a bragging attitude of I just went out to kill something I'm so proud of my self. Sort of along the lines of "I'm goin out to skewer me a squirrel". Serving no purpose then to kill something with the new "TOY".

I would be more impressed with I hit center at 100 yds five out of five. A target is a target. 

If you were hunting as you say, to control pests, thats at least understandable but that was not brought up until later. Its understandable that you didn't respond until you did because you just got back to the forum to find our reactions. 

Instead of defending your actions with an explanation of pest control and leaving it at that, you attack back. Ya I understand that.

This has become a "we push you you push back" we push harder you push harder.   

HF quote:
Here's a recipe for ya! http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm

I guess you all let the crows eat your corn crop the crow in the pic that you copied from my web site was killed near my sweet corn a few years ago after he and his brothers plucked half my crop out of the ground. 

I hung him in the field no more crows came around. You all are bunch of hypocrites which one of you would not kill mice that are raiding your kitchen. Do you eat the mice I think not.

It seems to me you are a bunch of PETA types and try as might I can see no good reason to continue to come here you guys are not interested in S&P just jumping on folk for no good reason. 

"OBTW you why kill the poor little chipmunk as I said on my site I killed about 50 of them because my friends house is all wood and the chipmunks and woodpeckers are like rats to him but I guess you stand by and let them eat your house down around you!"

Ohh I understand a little better. Of course it was Ken who posted this for you. 

"See ya have a good life creeps!"   

 Nice HF push back. why not we pushed to.

Suffice it to say

1. I don't agree with killing without reason. Pest killing is IMO understandable. 

2. Did you do pest control??? I don't know

3. Did you just justify your killing as pest control after getting grief???? I don't know

4. you did come across in your original post as happy boy killing a crow with new "toy".

Do I care ether way. Well, not if you are doing peat control.

----------


## Winnie

Crash's rat traps no doubt have the same names as my little nippers.....*$^%!#/%^ thing!! call them that all the time when I set them :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash's rat traps no doubt have the same names as my little nippers.....*$^%!#/%^ thing!! call them that all the time when I set them


That about covers it.

----------


## Rick

I can't leave you guys alone for one minute without crucifying someone. 

Did you know California has a crow season? Well it does and you got lucky. You're at the end of the season. Unfortunately, they can only be taken with shotgun, 10 gauge or smaller. So that honkin' weapon of yours put you at odds with the federales. And there are specific areas they can not be hunted. And you have to have a license. You do have a license, right? I mean you wouldn't come on an open forum and post about violating the law in your state....would you?

Learn the laws governing your hobby and learn some self control. Name calling is not allowed on the forum. That goes for everyone.

----------


## gryffynklm

Rick, I thought HF was from WV Hunting area. The WVDNR says the following: 

I edited it from the chart if I understand it correctly. HF is OK with WV DNR. As long as he was in a safe area for the discharge of a weapon. 

Crow (Thursday, Friday, Saturday only) September 1 to December 31

Crow	January 1 to February 28

No limit.

Nuisance crows - crows committing depredations upon ornamental or shade trees, agricultural crosps, home gardens, livestock, or wildlife, or when concentrated so as to constitute a health hazard and or other nuisance may be killed at any time
Here is the link.

http://www.wvdnr.gov/hunting/gen_sea...mits_2004.shtm

----------


## Justin Case

With an Assault Rifle Named "Poopsie" ?  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I can't leave you guys alone for one minute without crucifying someone.


Ya' know, Rick, I tried as hard as I could, but I couldn't get the wolfpack to stop snarlin' and nippin' away.  :Innocent:  I send PMs, e-mails, telegrams, text messages - nothing worked. They just don't pay no nevermind to me, Rick.  :Sneaky2: 

I'm sure glad they listen to YOU!  :Smile: 

Anybody see my water bottle?  :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

*AWARD GIVEN TO KEN* 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> *AWARD GIVEN TO KEN* 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Dear Fellow Members, 

I am extremely honored to have been selected for this award and to accept the responsibilities that come with it. I am boundlessly grateful to all of you who have thus empowered me to make the daily life of the Forums better, and I can hardly keep in my impatience to start it. I guess I'll have to wait at least until the end of the award ceremony to start. 

Our Forum requires a lot of attention. As mentioned earlier, I will direct the attention of the Moderators to the problem of trolls and spammers. I know the problems they create first-hand, and I will do my best to report such members. 

Thank you again for your trust in me. Before the symbolical act of handing over the keys to the Forum to me, I thought deeply about the long way we have come to be here today. For almost two years, I have fought against thread hijacking and member crucifictions. I am grateful to my supporters for their belief in me that empowered me to be here today to accept this award. 

Let me assure you that in my activities as Forum Brown-noser, I will be guarded by no other principles than those of the Moderators and Administrators. Times have changed, but the humanity has hardly been altered - neither have the universal principles of humanism and morality. In my work as Forum Brown-noser, I pledge to adhere to the Rules and the Constitution, to implement and develop the ideal of freedom of expression so as to ensure adequate opportunities for members of the Forum regardless of their economic, political or social status. 

I am proud of your trust, Members, and I will justify it to the best of my ability. Thank you.

----------


## Justin Case

ROFLMAO !!!!!!   all together now,  " For he's a jolly good fellow.  for He's a jolly good fellow" !     :Smile:

----------


## welderguy

:Innocent: You sure have a way with words Ken, you sure your not a lawyer or something..

----------


## welderguy

> ROFLMAO !!!!!!   all together now,  " For he's a jolly good fellow.  for He's a jolly good fellow" !


 :clap:  :clap:  :airhorn:  :clap:  :clap:

----------


## Justin Case

I think he should put that award in his signature?  do I have a second ?  :Smash:

----------


## FVR

I'm not much on killing crows as I had a pet crow once.  Smart birds.  I will not pass judgement on the hunter who shoots them while they are in season.  Many do, I don't.  Never saw a reason to just kill somthing unless I was itching to eat it.

The American Indians belived that crows to be an omen of transformation, the keeper of the sacred law and protects the sacred writings of the Great Spirit.   Crows also were thought to bring good news.  Crows represent protections, a spirit guide and symbol of light.

So ya killed a spirit guide, hope it was yours.

I've read studies that showed that the corn consumed by crows was alot less than corn destroyed by insects.  Many think that crows actually help corn fields as they eat more of the insects than the corn.  If you really want a cornfield to get demolished, deer and hogs do a pretty good job.

----------


## klkak

> Here's a recipe for ya! http://www.crowbusters.com/recipes.htm
> 
> I guess you all let the crows eat your corn crop the crow in the pic that you copied from my web site was killed near my sweet corn a few years ago after he and his brothers plucked half my crop out of the ground. 
> 
> I hung him in the field no more crows came around. You all are bunch of hypocrites which one of you would not kill mice that are raiding your kitchen. Do you eat the mice I think not.
> 
> It seems to me you are a bunch of PETA types and try as might I can see no good reason to continue to come here you guys are not interested in S&P just jumping on folk for no good reason.  
> 
> OBTW you why kill the poor little chipmunk as I said on my site I killed about 50 of them because my friends house is all wood and the chipmunks and woodpeckers are like rats to him but I guess you stand by and let them eat your house down around you!
> ...


OMG! OMG!  I'm dying.  That is freaking funny.  The *[edited out]* got kinda upset cause we was making fun of him.  I reckon he needs to toughen up his skin a bit before he comes back if he does.  Just to freaking funny!

He even called us creeps.  I haven't heard that since like the 80's and then it was one of my weird hippie Aunts that said it.

*ROFLMFAO!!!*

(see reason for edit below)

----------


## Ken

> OMG! OMG! I'm dying. That is freaking funny. .........I reckon he needs to toughen up his skin a bit before he comes back if he does. 
> 
> *ROFLMFAO!!!*


 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## welderguy

> OMG! OMG!  I'm dying.  That is freaking funny.  The *[edited out]* got kinda upset cause we was making fun of him.  I reckon he needs to toughen up his skin a bit before he comes back if he does.  Just to freaking funny!
> 
> He even called us creeps.  I haven't heard that since like the 80's and then it was one of my weird hippie Aunts that said it.
> 
> *ROFLMFAO!!!*
> 
> (see reason for edit below)


Holy Crap klkak, when I read this reply ,  peter from family guy flashed into my head and I started Laughing so hard I dropped my cig in my lap and spit wine all over my computer.

----------


## Ken

> OMG! OMG! I'm dying. That is freaking funny. The *[edited out]* got kinda upset .........
> 
> (see reason for edit below)
> 
> _Last edited by klkak; Today at 12:01 AM. Reason: Rick said no "Name calling is not allowed on the forum. That goes for everyone"._


Too late. I already reported your post.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## welderguy

> I started Laughing so hard I dropped my cig in my lap and spit wine all over my computer.


And before someone asks no I didnt have my cig in my mouth while I was drinking it was in my hand.

----------


## Ken

> And before someone asks no I didnt have my cig in my mouth while I was drinking it was in my hand.


You wanna' know what Klkak usually has in HIS hand when he's on the computer?   :Innocent:

----------


## welderguy

> You wanna' know what Klkak usually has in HIS hand when he's on the computer?


 :Eek2:  not really but im affraid your going to tell me anyway.

----------


## AKS

> You wanna' know what Klkak usually has in HIS hand when he's on the computer?


He has his hands on the keyboard...don't be a creep.
That's alowable cause I didn't say you were one?! :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## klkak

Thanks for having my back on that one my brother!

----------


## Rick

You danged bears stick together don't ya?!

----------


## Ken

Klkak owes AKS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO big time.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## oly

> Ya' know, Rick, I tried as hard as I could, but I couldn't get the wolfpack to stop snarlin' and nippin' away.


More like a Bull shark feeding frenzy.  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> More like a Bull shark feeding frenzy.


 
But I tried, Oly, I tried.  Honest I did.    :Innocent:  *(* :Devil2: *)*

----------


## Julie362

Eat the crow and everyone will shut up. XD
But yes, I am totally against killing for fun.

----------


## FVR

I killed a mouse the other day.  Now, living in a wooded area, ya gonna get mice.  I don't really much worry about them unless they get in the ceiling or in the second part of the downstairs.  In my workshop, ah, nice to have a little company now and then.

Well, the little company crossed the line.  I don't mind if you piss on my hunting gear, don't realy mind if you eat a little sinew here and there, a few feathers are okay, and okay I can deal with you leaving your little dropping on my workbench.  No harm, no foul.

But the little bastard decided to eat a special box of chocolates that I had down there for the wife.  Put them up where I thought he could not get to them.  He got to them.

Placed the trap and baited it with you guessed it, a piece of Godiva that he just could not finish.  Checked the trap every day, twice a day as a trapper should.  Got him, gutted him, skinned him, and ..........no I did not eat him.  

He did make a nice finger puppet.

Eat my Godiva chocolate will ya.

----------


## welderguy

> I killed a mouse the other day.  Now, living in a wooded area, ya gonna get mice.  I don't really much worry about them unless they get in the ceiling or in the second part of the downstairs.  In my workshop, ah, nice to have a little company now and then.
> 
> Well, the little company crossed the line.  I don't mind if you piss on my hunting gear, don't realy mind if you eat a little sinew here and there, a few feathers are okay, and okay I can deal with you leaving your little dropping on my workbench.  No harm, no foul.
> 
> But the little bastard decided to eat a special box of chocolates that I had down there for the wife.  Put them up where I thought he could not get to them.  He got to them.
> 
> Placed the trap and baited it with you guessed it, a piece of Godiva that he just could not finish.  Checked the trap every day, twice a day as a trapper should.  Got him, gutted him, skinned him, and ..........no I did not eat him.  
> 
> He did make a nice finger puppet.
> ...


And what would you do for a Klondike Bar  :Innocent:

----------

